# Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef) ??



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

I got some fry from 2 different breeders. I thought I had all males the first time, so I picked up 2 females from someone else. Now what I thought was a male looks to be holding. The 2 females I got from the 2nd breeder look way different then this holding fem.

Are both these Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef) ??

Holding Female from first breeder 
Always looks more dark and fins are not as yellow, and back fin is blue not yellow.

















New female from 2nd breeder - lighter have more yellow in fins and back fin is yellow.









Male from first breeder


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Jalo Reef's have near all-yellow dorsals. Were these fry from a community tank of breeders - or species only tanks (1 species)?


----------



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

No, species only tank, I will try to get a better pic tonight.


----------



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

few more pics I took when i was cleaning tonight. they are a bit stressed out because i removed all the rock to clean.

Holding bottom female and new female top, as you can see look very different


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The newer ones look like Jalo to me, the others I'm not sure. They can have different color phases/moods, both females and males, but the male in the top right of the pic with the four fish above does not look like a Jalo Reef Afra, so i would assume that the female is not a pure Jalo either.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The colors of the male in the last picture (and the one above of him) do look a bit off. The purplish hue just seems... not right...


----------



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe Cynotilapia afra (Chewere), would explain the lack of all-yellow dorsals?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, you have to go by what the seller labeled them as. So many of the species look similar (between genus' too) that you can't go and guess the fish is a different species based on looks.


----------

